# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Celui qui vit par l'ip périra par l'ip

## Grand_Maître_B

Grâce à l'outil informatique, nous sommes des dieux. Nous sommes tous doués d'ubiquité. Nous sommes clairvoyants et clairaudients. Notre cerveau est en contact permanent avec les archives akashiques. Nous voyageons dans d'autres réalités, nous avons plusieurs incarnations et quelques gestes de souris suffisent à déclencher des effets économiques importants.
 Mais grâce à l'outil informatique, on peut aussi avoir l'air con.
 Tenez, prenez Pierre M. : En tant qu'ancien responsable d'une filiale américaine d'une grande société, il a cru bon d'envoyer un mail à trois dirigeants du groupe pour les abreuver de messages outrageants.
 Pour ce faire, et pensant que l'outil informatique lui octroyait aussi un pouvoir d'invisibilité, il a créé une boîte aux lettres électronique répondant au joli nom de 'lenculeurencule@yahoo.fr".
 Mais voilà, une des victimes de ces propos outrageants a reconnu le style d'écriture de Pierre M.
 Alors, pour s'en assurer, elle s'est adjoint les services de CELOG (Centre d’expertise de logiciels) qui lui a conseillé la manipulation suivante simple:
 La victime a envoyé un mail anodin à une autre boîte aux lettres électronique, bien officielle celle-ci, de Pierre M. Ce dernier a gentiment répondu quelques banalités.
 Mais CELOG a pu ainsi vérifier que l’adresse IP correspondant au message diffamant et celle de la réponse de Pierre M. étaient identiques.
 Les 3 victimes ont alors saisi la justice et Pierre M. a plaidé, comme on pouvait s'y attendre, au détournement de son adresse ip.
 Un expert judiciaire a été nommé qui a estimé, dans son rapport déposé le 20 octobre 2006 que :  
 l’adresse IP repérée par Yahoo lors de la création du compte « lenculeurencule » le 2 mars 2003 est : 151.205. ... ...,  
 l’adresse IP correspondant à l’envoi d’un e-mail le 4 mars 2003, à partir du compte « lenculeurencule » est : 206. 112. ... ..., 
 l’adresse IP correspondant à la réponse adressée par Pierre M. le 17 mars 2003 à 18h17 au mail de Reinold G. est : 151.205. ... ...., 
 si théoriquement on peut « tout faire » (en matière de modification d’une adresse e- mail à partir d’un serveur local à une entreprise), cela suppose une forte complicité technique, 
 le 17 mars 2003, le Celog, comme la société qui emploie tout ce beau monde,  ignoraient le numéro IP : 151. 205... ... détenu par Yahoo.
Considérant qu’il résulte de l’ensemble de ces éléments que c’est à partir de la même adresse IP 151. 205 .... ... qu’a été créé le compte « lenculeurencule » le 2 mars 2003 et envoyé le courrier électronique adressé en réponse par Pierre M. le 17 mars 2003 à 18 h 17 au mail de Reinold G. ;
 L'expert judiciaire poursuit en précisant que les numéros IP étant attribués par L’IANA (Internet Assigned Numbers Agency), deux ordinateurs ne peuvent pas avoir la même adresse IP.
 Cela vous expliquera que dans son arrêt du 7 octobre 2009, la Cour d'Appel de PARIS a jugé qu’il résultait du rapport d’expertise qu’une manipulation, _"si elle est techniquement possible, suppose une forte complicité technique de salariés des sociétés chargées de la gestion des serveurs"_. Et qu'une telle complicité n'est pas prouvée en l'espèce.
 Pierre M. a donc été condamné à verser 1€ de dommages et intérêts à chacune des 3 victimes ainsi qu'à 3 000 €, également à chacune, pour couvrir leur frais de procédure.
 Oui au final, il en prend donc pour 9 000 €.
 Alors, que tirer de cet arrêt ? Que l'adresse ip est aujourd'hui bel et bien considérée comme une preuve de l'identification d'un internaute, même si, dans le même temps, la Justice reconnaît qu'elle peut être falsifiée. Mais il appartient à celui qui invoque ladite falsification de la prouver. Autant dire que l'adresse ip _est_ la preuve formelle de l'identité de celui à qui elle a été attribuée. Pour l'instant, j'imagine que les cas de fraudes sont effectivement très rares et qu'à 99% du temps, l'adresse ip correspond vraiment à l'internaute à qui elle a été attribuée. Mais ce n'est quand même pas très rassurant.
 Allez, pour finir, un conseil pour Pierre: quand on crée un mail qui s'appelle l'enculeurencule, on utilise un VPN. C'est la moindre des choses.



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## captain_torche

9 000 € ? j'ai compté 9 003 ...  ::ninja:: 

En ce qui concerne son adresse mail, un mail ne disposant pas de lettres accentuées, elle est parfaitement bien trouvée : "l'enculeur enculé"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bien on en arrive enfin au point où c'est à l'accusé de prouver son innocence, et non plus à l'accusation de justifier sa plainte par des fait solides et recevables.

On va pouvoir commencer à rigoler sérieusement.

----------


## kasa

_Le titre du topic m'a tuer_

----------


## rOut

Heu, j'ai peut être pas tout compris, mais il me semble qu'il y a un truc qui déconne là dedans :




> le 17 mars 2003, le Celog, comme la société qui emploie tout ce beau monde,  ignoraient le numéro IP : 151. 205... ... détenu par Yahoo.


Ok, donc 151.205.xxx.xxx appartient à Yahoo.




> l’adresse IP repérée par Yahoo lors de la création du compte « lenculeurencule » le 2 mars 2003 est : 151.205.xxx.xxx,


Pour l'instant, ça veut juste dire que le compte lenculeurencule a été créé à partir d'une IP Yahoo (c'est un FAI ? comment cela peut il être l'IP du PC de Pierre si c'est une IP Yahoo ?).




> l’adresse IP correspondant à la réponse adressée par Pierre M. le 17 mars 2003 à 18h17 au mail de Reinold G. est : 151.205.xxx.xxx,


Même chose, comment ça peut être l'IP du pc de Pierre ? Même en l'admettant, tout ce que ça prouverait c'est que c'est bien Pierre le propriétaire du compte "lenculeurencule".




> l’adresse IP correspondant à l’envoi d’un e-mail le 4 mars 2003, à partir du compte « lenculeurencule » est : 206. 112.xxx.xxx


Bah pas de bol, c'est pas la même IP, rien ne nous prouve maintenant que c'est toujours Pierre qui utilise son compte non ? Qui nous dit que quelqu'un n'a pas piraté son mot de passe (son ex-femme par exemple ?).




> si théoriquement on peut « tout faire » (en matière de modification d’une adresse e- mail à partir d’un serveur local à une entreprise), cela suppose une forte complicité technique,


J'ai pas bien compris ce que ça vient faire, la boite embauchant Pierre, c'est Yahoo ?




> Mais CELOG a pu ainsi vérifier que l’adresse IP correspondant au message diffamant et celle de la réponse de Pierre M. étaient identiques.


Bah comme ci-dessus, c'est pas le cas, justement...

----------


## Gozmoth_

L'expert devrait surtout dire que le mail a transité par l'adresse IP 151.205.... Le fait que cette dernière soit le point de départ du transit ou pas n'est pas vérifiable aussi facilement. Il est tout à fait possible que quelqu'un ait utilisé sa connexion pour faire passer le mail.
Techniquement c'est facile à faire pour peu que l'on pénètre sur son réseau (ou sa box).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Super intéressantes très interrogations: la seule chose que je puis te dire c'est que non, la boîte qui l'emploie n'est pas Yahoo. Ce que l'expert veut dire c'est que pour imaginer qu'un autre salarié de la boîte qui emploie Pierre ait agi pour faire croire que c'était lui qui avait envoyé le mail diffamant, il aurait fallu "une forte complicité technique".

Sinon, j'ai soigneusement copier coller tout ce que dit l'expert. Donc, si quelqu'un de balèze dans le domaine peut nous éclairer sur les questions de r0ut ça serait super.

----------


## rOut

> Super intéressantes très interrogations: la seule chose que je puis te dire c'est que non, la boîte qui l'emploie n'est pas Yahoo. Ce que l'expert veut dire c'est que pour imaginer qu'un autre salarié de la boîte qui emploie Pierre ait agi pour faire croire que c'était lui qui avait envoyé le mail diffamant, il aurait fallu "une forte complicité technique".
> 
> Sinon, j'ai soigneusement copier coller tout ce que dit l'expert. Donc, si quelqu'un de balèze dans le domaine peut nous éclairer sur les questions de r0ut ça serait super.


Perso, les conclusions de l'expert ça me donne l'impression d'être du baratin pour faire semblant d'avoir bossé (ou pour justifier le backshish), et la "forte complicité technique" ça pue vraiment l'arnaque. Ca n'a rien de difficile de pirater un compte yahoo quand on connait un peu la personne ou ne serait-ce si il laisse son compte et son pc ouvert. Que ces conclusions entrainent une condamnation je trouve ça un peu fort.

Mais je suppose qu'il y a un dossier complet qui explique toute la démarche de l'expert quand même non ? Pas juste les 5 conclusions citées ? Peut être qu'on n'y a pas accès remarque.

----------


## dYnkYn

En même temps c'est pareil avec l'ADN, il peut y avoir des erreurs mais c'est extrêmement faible.

----------


## rOut

> *OrgName:    Verizon Internet Services Inc.* 
>  OrgID:      VRIS 
>  Address:    1880 Campus Commons Dr 
>  City:       Reston 
>  StateProv:  VA 
>  PostalCode: 20191 
>  Country:    US 
> * NetRange:   151.196.0.0 - 151.205.255.255* 
>  CIDR:       151.196.0.0/14  151.200.0.0/14  151.204.0.0/15 
> ...





> *OrgName:    MCI Communications Services  Inc. d/b/a Verizon Business* 
>  OrgID:      MCICS 
>  Address:    22001 Loudoun County Pkwy 
>  City:       Ashburn 
>  StateProv:  VA 
>  PostalCode: 20147 
>  Country:    US 
> * NetRange:   206.112.0.0 - 206.115.255.255* 
>  CIDR:       206.112.0.0/14 
> ...


Bon, visiblement, les deux addresses utilisées pour les mails appartiennent à Verizon (serait-ce la boite en question ? ou juste leur provider ?).




> *OrgName:    Yahoo! Inc.* 
>  OrgID:      YHOO 
>  Address:    701 First Ave 
>  City:       Sunnyvale 
>  StateProv:  CA 
>  PostalCode: 94089 
>  Country:    US 
> * NetRange:   209.131.32.0 - 209.131.63.255* 
>  CIDR:       209.131.32.0/19 
> ...


Yahoo n'a pas la même gamme d'IP, donc 151.205.xxx.xxx _n'est pas une IP Yahoo_, ça doit être une erreur ou une coquille.

Pour le reste, je sais pas, 151.205.xxx.xxx appartient à Verizon, tandis que 206.112.xxx.xxx à une de leur filialle il semblerait, c'est peut être possible que Pierre se soit connecté de deux endroits différents, mais je ne connais pas l'organisation de leur boite donc bon... je ne vais pas tirer de conclusions.

----------


## Brolock

> En même temps c'est pareil avec l'ADN, il peut y avoir des erreurs mais c'est extrêmement faible.


Oui mais l'adn ne peut être modifié ou volé (Au mieux, tu peux poser un poil de cul, sur une scéne de crime, pour embrouiller les pistes). Pour l'ip, c'est différent, tu peux chopper l'ip publique de quelqu'un et donc te faire passer pour cette personne (comme si tu copiais son ADN en gros).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Oui mais l'adn ne peut être modifié ou volé (Au mieux, tu peux poser un poil de cul, sur une scéne de crime, pour embrouiller les pistes). Pour l'ip, c'est différent, tu peux chopper l'ip publique de quelqu'un et donc te faire passer pour cette personne (comme si tu copiais son ADN en gros).


En fait, copier l'adresse ip de qqn c'est l'équivalent du pouvoir de Mystique des X-Men. Quand je disais que l'informatique faisait de nous des dieux...Je ne suis pas très loin du compte.

----------


## nuées

> l’adresse IP repérée par Yahoo lors de la création du compte «*lenculeurencule*» le 2 mars 2003 est*: 151.205. ... ...,
> l’adresse IP correspondant à l’envoi d’un e-mail le 4 mars 2003, à partir du compte «*lenculeurencule*» est*: 206. 112. ... ...,
> l’adresse IP correspondant à la réponse adressée par Pierre M.*le 17 mars 2003 à 18h17 au mail de Reinold G. est*: 151.205. ... ....,
> si théoriquement on peut «*tout faire*» (en matière de modification d’une adresse e- mail à partir d’un serveur local à une entreprise), cela suppose une forte complicité technique,
> le 17 mars 2003, le Celog, comme la société qui emploie tout ce beau monde,* ignoraient le numéro IP*: 151. 205... ... détenu par Yahoo.



heu... ce qu'il faut lire là c'est que :

- M.X créé le compte "lenculeurencule" sur un PC dont l' IP est : 151.205.x.x
(Yahoo ne détient pas cette adresse, il repère que le PC s'adressant à ses serveurs pour l'obtention d'un compte possède cette adresse)

- le 4 Mars, M.X pas complètement débile, un peu au fait des histoire d'IP, change de machine, va peut être ds un cyber, est envoi son coupable  message d'un PC qui se nomme ; 206.112.x.x... mais a partir du compte yahoo : lenculeurencule

- ne reste plus qu'a être certain que le poste qu'utilise pierre couramment est bien 151.205.x.x, c'est ce qui est fait par l'envoi du message anodin de Reinold.

- Du coup les gens décide que celui qui utilise le PC : 151.205.x.x est pierre, et qu'il est donc celui qui créa : "lenculeurencule" et l'utilisa par la suite sur 206.112.x.x... (un peu comme à salem : c'est celle qui a un balai qu'il faut brûler !), les sots !<== trés fier de celle là !


en fait, la seule chose que l'expert à prouver à mes yeux, c'est une corrélation entre L'ip de la machine de pierre et le nom de compte "lenculeurencule" créé par M.X...

mais je ne vois, absolument pas en quoi il y a preuve de l'usage, par Pierre, de ce compte.
si ce gars ne bloque pas l'accés à sa machine, bah n'importe qui peut utiliser son IP pour créer un compte de messagerie.
et ça, au vu de la direction que prends la justice actuelle, en matière d'adresse IP, ça fout les jetons grave !

----------


## Brolock

Y a aussi le fait que Pierre soit un ancien de la boîte. 

-Il envoie le mail à ses ex-supérieurs. 
-L'un d'eux reconnait le style et demande à ce qu'on examine l'IP des mails.
-Et comme par hasard, c'est celle de Pierre... Qui s'est fait virer quelques temps auparavant...

On va dire que c'est une grosse coïncidence...  ::rolleyes::  Mais comme toi, je ne vois aucune preuve évidente.

Mais dans d'autres cas, ce genre de chose risque de mettre en place un beau bordel.

----------


## Phenixy

Ce n'est pas Yahoo, pour ne pas en dire trop l'entreprise concernée est une boîte de cosmétiques de luxe. Donc rien à voir avec des NTIC. Ça l'a pas empêché de bien se faire enfler.  ::P:

----------


## e-t172

> Bon, visiblement, les deux addresses utilisées pour les mails appartiennent à Verisign
> 
> Pour le reste, je sais pas, 151.205.xxx.xxx appartient à Verisign


Verizon, pas Verisign. Ca n'a rien à voir.

----------


## nuées

et concernant verizon (recherche google):

http://www.reseaux-telecoms.net/actu...nal-21130.html

c'est un *opérateur télécoms pour les entreprises*

et cette boite ne propose rien de moins pour une entreprise que de lui  fournir un service qui rends son Lan : WAN. et là on commence à se marrer en pensant translation d'IP et relation à l'individu d'une adresse IP utilisée  dans un réseau autant bordélique ^^

----------


## MrPapillon

Cool je vais pouvoir créer des faux comptes à partir de la machine d'un gars au pif et les utiliser pour m'insulter et récupérer le blé. Pourquoi pas faire un bot d'ailleurs pour que je puisse travailler à la chaîne.

----------


## rOut

> Verizon, pas Verisign. Ca n'a rien à voir.


Au temps pour moi, j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous.

J'ai édité.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h33 ----------




> blabla


Je plussoie le raisonnement. Surtout que dans pas mal de boites, un PC a une IP fixe et peut être utilisé par n'importe qui, pour peu qu'il y ai une authentification réseau, centralisée, qui donne l'accès à n'importe quel poste à l'aide de son login/mdp.

Et en plus de ça, pour peu que la boite utilise un proxy interne pour l'accès internet, l'IP 151.205.xxx.xxx est peut être tout simplement celle du proxy visible depuis l'exterieur, donc dans ce cas, n'importe quel poste de la boite a pu être utilisé pour créer le compte lenculeurencule, même pas forcément celui de Pierre. Et pour peu que Pierre réponde à ses mails depuis un webmail, l'IP assignée à son message sera également celle du proxy, et celle de tous les PCs de la boite du point de vue d'un serveur externe.

L'expert à l'air de s'y connaitre autant que ma grand mère...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ERISS

> Alors, que tirer de cet arrêt ? Que l'adresse ip est aujourd'hui bel et bien considérée comme une preuve de l'identification d'un internaute, même si, dans le même temps, la Justice reconnaît qu'elle peut être falsifiée. Mais il appartient à celui qui invoque ladite falsification de la prouver. Autant dire que l'adresse ip _est_ la preuve formelle de l'identité de celui à qui elle a été attribuée. Pour l'instant, j'imagine que les cas de fraudes sont effectivement très rares et qu'à 99% du temps, l'adresse ip correspond vraiment à l'internaute à qui elle a été attribuée. Mais ce n'est quand même pas très rassurant.


De plus, si on arrive à prouver une falsification, ça ne fait que confirmer l'accusation, puisqu'on prouve qu'on a les connaissances pour falsifier une ip... dont la notre, non?

----------


## Gorillaz

Et puis, quand bien même l'adresse IP correspondant à la création du compte Yahoo serait celle du gars, cela ne prouverait rien du tout ! Le coupable est la personne qui a envoyé le courrier, donc a priori (s'il n'y a pas eu usurpation d'IP, c'est encore un autre problème) la détentrice de la seconde IP. Or aucun lien n'a été fait entre cette adresse IP et Pierre, que je sache. On pourrait très bien imaginer qu'il se soit fait pirater son compte Yahoo par une tierce personne !

D'ailleurs, si vous voulez vous faire peur sur ce genre de sujets, le dernier hors-série d'un autre canard, enchaîné celui-là, traite du flicage (dans la vie réelle ET sur internet). Edifiant...

----------


## captain_torche

Effectivement, le "coupable" n'est théoriquement coupable que de la création de la boîte mail. Après, ce sont des faisceaux de suppositions qui permettent de suggérer que c'est lui qui a envoyé le mail (ancien employé en conflit, tournures de phrases ...), mais en aucun cas l'IP, vu qu'elle diffère des deux autres. Il faudrait pour cela trouver le lien entre la seconde IP et ce monsieur (lien qui ne doit pas être facile à trouver, l'IP ayant de fortes chances d'appartenir à un cybercafé)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'intégralité du texte est disponible ici : http://www.legalis.net/jurisprudence...d_article=2758

----------


## shivu

> Allez, pour finir, un conseil pour Pierre: quand on crée un mail qui s'appelle l'enculeurencule, on utilise un VPN. C'est la moindre des choses.


Je lui conseillerais également d'utiliser Torpak. Mais je dis ça, j'dis rien :;):

----------


## Neo_13

Ca m'évoque une réaction : c'est n'importe quoi. Techniquement, car le juge, lui, se base sur l'avis d'expert.

Néanmoins, il y avait un faisceau de preuve troublant là. Mais l'un des collègues détestant le viré aurait pu, sans grande difficulté faire le coup.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h29 ----------




> L'expert judiciaire poursuit en précisant que les numéros IP étant attribués par L’IANA (Internet Assigned Numbers Agency), deux ordinateurs ne peuvent pas avoir la même adresse IP.


C'est ça, qui chie dans la démonstration.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> C'est ça, qui chie dans la démonstration.


Effectivement, déjà, c'est juste pour les IP publiques, ceci dit, c'est bien le cas ici. Par contre, la remarque concernant le proxy, plus haut dans les posts, est très pertinente. D'autre part, techniquement il est également possible de falsifier une IP.

Et quoi qu'il en soit, même s'il paraît fortement probable que Pierre M. soit le coupable de ces mails, "fortement probable" est insuffisant en droit, si je ne me trompe ? Grand Maître B, qu'en dis-tu ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Ah je suis sûr que GMB jubilait derrière son ordi a chaque fois qu'il a écrit "lenculeurencule", je vois ça d'ici.

 :^_^: 

"mmmh ça va être une bonne news pour cpc ça"

----------


## zeblob

enkuler de rire!! (comme disent les jeunes...)

----------


## zAo

Faire un procès à quelqu'un qui vous envoie des mails outrageants ? Ils pouvaient pas régler ça autrement ? Il faudrait des fusils à canon scié pour ce genre de boulot...

----------


## leith

> Oui mais l'adn ne peut être modifié ou volé



Malheureusement c'est loin d'être vrai : http://www.internetactu.net/2009/09/...s-se-trompent/

Un bon article pour tout ceux qui pensent que la série "les experts" a un quelconque ancrage dans la réalité.

----------


## Neo_13

> Effectivement, déjà, c'est juste pour les IP publiques, ceci dit, c'est bien le cas ici.


Même pas. Je renvois (encore) aux techniques de spoofing. OK, il faut du skill (que je n'ai pas), mais ça se fait.

Sans parler des "rebonds" par backdoor et trojan variés...

----------


## ZeTuc

Après l'arroseur arrosé, l'enculeur........  ::ninja::

----------


## kSamus

C'est un peu n'importe quoi ce raisonnement en effet.

A la fac, on nous apprend bien à faire du spoofing dans les cours de sécurité.
En effet, il faut bien savoir frauder pour fabriquer des contre-mesures.

Le spoofing a rien de compliqué en soit.

Ceci dit, le mec il est vraiment bête de faire ça de son bureau ou de chez lui. Le moindre abruti penserait quand même à aller dans un cyber café.

Ceci dit, nous avons bien surpris un élève de la fac faire la même démarche face à nos professeurs à partir d'une adresse anonyme créé d'un cyber-café au Japon pendant son stage de fin d'étude... au Japon.

----------


## GPif

Je sais plus qui a dit que 30% des ips sur internet était falsifiée. Pas encourageant cette histoire, c'est les hackers du monde entier qui vont se marrer.

----------


## la_bosse

Sinon, on peut aller dans un cyber cafe... meme pas besoin de VPN... T'es pas tres fut fut Pierre.

----------


## captain_torche

Bah à ce que j'ai compris, il est allé dans un cyber pour envoyer le message, mais pas pour crééer la boîte mail.

----------


## Seboss

Désolé mais l'analyse de l'expert que nous rapporte ici GMB, c'est juste du grand n'importe quoi. Comme l'ont très bien dit d'autres avant moi, le nombre de paramètres possibles (proxy, ordinateur source utilisable par un tiers etc...) rendent toute conclusion ferme impossible, à moins qu'on ait pas l'ensemble des infos.
La présomption d'innocence en prend pour son grade dans cette affaire.

EDIT: en lisant le compte-rendu complet sur legalis.net, je ne vois nulle part l'IP d'origine du message diffamatoire. Cela veut donc dire que l'expert conclue sur le fait que Pierre a créé et utilisé un jour cette adresse poubelle. Mais si j'achète une voiture, que je la conduis un jour, et qu'un autre jour cette voiture tue quelqu'un lors d'un accident de la route sans qu'aucune preuve ne soit faite que c'était moi le conducteur à cet instant, je suis condamné pour homicide ?

----------


## Storm

J'ai peur de mal comprendre...

Je crée une boite "TOTO@yahoo" avec l'IP X, dans une plage d'IP définie
J'envoie un mail méchant de l'adresse "TOTO@yahoo" avec l'IP Y
Je reçois un mail sur ma boite "SERIEUX", je répond avec l'IP X

...déjà, là, relier "TOTO" à "SERIEUX", c'est faisable.
Mais si ya une IP fixe pour la boite, paf! si ya un serveur entre le poste et yahoo, paf!
Par paf! comprendre "ya pas de lien possible entre moi et l'IP Y"

Donc, comment rendre un jugement là dessus...??
C'est technique, comme chose... déjà que j'ai du mal à assimiler les différences entre groupe de travail et domaine...

/me retourne potasser les autres articles de DocTB

----------


## nuées

> Sinon, on peut aller dans un cyber cafe... meme pas besoin de VPN... T'es pas tres fut fut Pierre.



ouais bin justement, entrons pas dans ce petit jeu ^^
si ça se trouve le pierre il a réellement rien fait , mais c'est un gros lourd que tous le monde à été bien content de voir virer comme une daube.

et comme l'accusation repose principalement sur une adresse IP appartenant à son pc (ancien ?) du boulot et une tournure de phrase lui étant propre, j'imagine que le moindre crevard de ses ancien "collègues",  à trés bien pu prendre son pc, l'adresse IP qui va avec et imiter une tournure de phrase aussi. c'est pour le coup immonde mais bien malin...

 :tired: gaffe à vos collègues :tired:  ils vous surveillent :tired: 
 :tired: la pause café n'aura plus jamais la même saveur maintenant ::sad::

----------


## elkage

> Et quoi qu'il en soit, même s'il paraît fortement probable que Pierre M. soit le coupable de ces mails, "fortement probable" est insuffisant en droit, si je ne me trompe ? Grand Maître B, qu'en dis-tu ?


Je trouve que ça soulève une question intéressante.
On parle toujours du sacro-saint droit de la défense.
Y-a-t'il une notion en droit du droit de la victime?

----------


## Hot_Steph

J'ai l'impression dans toute cette histoire que le mec c'est fait aussi "enculer" par son avocat pas très malin. Dès qu'il s'agit d'informatique, alors la présomption d'innoncence n'existe plus sous prétexte que les magistrats n'y connaissent rien ? Y'a pas eu de contre-expertise ? 

Il avait peut-être même pas d'avocat, si ça se trouve... :/

----------


## rOut

Bah si, elle existe. Par contre, comme à chaque fois que le jugement fait appel à un "expert", le jugement peut être largement biaisé par les compétences ou l'avis de l'expert en question. Là, les conclusions de l'expert disent clairement qu'il est très peu probable que Pierre soit innocent. Le raisonnement qui ammène à ces conclusions est foireux mais ça les magistrats n'y connaissent effectivement rien et ne peuvent pas le savoir.

Pour le droit de la victime, pourquoi pas, mais vaut-il mieux laisser une victime insatisfaite ou condamner un innocent ?

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Dès qu'il s'agit d'informatique, alors la présomption d'innoncence n'existe plus sous prétexte que les magistrats n'y connaissent rien ?


Tu perds la présomption à partir du moment où ton ip est captée. 
C'est comme si ta voiture se fait flasher : en tant que titulaire de la carte grise, tu deviens présumé coupable et reçoit la note ... à preuve du contraire. 
Et comme tu peux te faire voler ta bagnole ou ton ip  ::lol::

----------


## rOut

Heu sauf que t'es pas forcément propriétaire de ton IP...

C'est plutôt comme si t'empruntais la bagnole d'un pote, si tu te fais flasher, il va falloir prouver que c'était bien toi dans la bagnole.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Tu chipottes  ::P: 

Moi ce qui me fait rire, si c'est vraiment le cas, c'est ce passage :




> L'expert judiciaire poursuit en précisant que les numéros IP étant attribués par L’IANA (Internet Assigned Numbers Agency), *deux ordinateurs ne peuvent pas avoir la même adresse IP*.


On m'aurait menti  ::o:   ::):   :^_^: 

Sans déconner  :;):

----------


## deeeg

voui, le mec est débile aussi... pour faire ce genre que conneries on se connecte depuis n'importe quel cyber-café à 1€ le quart d'heure à l'autre bout de son bled...

----------


## rOut

> Tu chipottes
> 
> Moi ce qui me fait rire, si c'est vraiment le cas, c'est ce passage :
> 
> On m'aurait menti
> 
> Sans déconner


Ouais, surtout que tous les ordinateurs du monde ont l'IP 127.0.0.1.

 ::ninja::

----------


## sticky-fingers

L'expert connait-il le NAT ?  :haha:

----------


## rOut

Tiens, pour savoir, c'est (bien ?) payé le travail d'expert pour la cour de justice ?

Ca vaut peut être le coup de les impressionner  ::o:

----------


## sticky-fingers

Généralement, l'expert est mal payé et roule en R5  ::XD::

----------


## LaVaBo

> et comme l'accusation repose principalement sur une adresse IP appartenant à son pc (ancien ?) du boulot


 Je suis pas allé me renseigner sur le net, mais uniquement en lisant l'article de GMB, il n'est écrit nulle part que l'IP correspond à un PC de son ancien boulot, ce que plusieurs d'entre vous ont semblé prendre comme hypothèse ?

----------


## rOut

Bah c'est une hypothèse oui. Si c'est son PC perso, c'est encore plus difficile à prouver vu qu'en général, les IP perso sont allouées dynamiquement par le FAI. Et ça ne résoud pas le fait que le mail diffammant ai été envoyé avec une IP différente de celle utilisée pour la création du compte et la réponse.

Ensuite, dans la mesure ou la plage d'IP appartient à Verizon, il faudrait que Pierre ai Verizon pour FAI, ce qui est assez peu courant en France il me semble (et il semblerait que ce soit une affaire francaise non ?).

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que c'est effectivement une hypothèse pour expliquer que le détournement est encore plus simple au sein d'une entreprise, mais même sans cette hypothèse, c'est toujours faisable.

----------


## elkage

> Pour le droit de la victime, pourquoi pas, mais vaut-il mieux laisser une victime insatisfaite ou condamner un innocent ?


Je dis juste qu'il est étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas de compromis. On ne parle toujours qu'exclusivement du droit de la défense.

Faut-il relâcher 99% des coupables de peur de condamner un innocent?
Pourquoi une "très forte présomption, car c'est vraiment l'explication la plus probable" ne suffirait-elle pas? 
(c'est vraiment une question, je ne sais pas si ça n'est pas réellement suffisant pour condamner)

----------


## Lapinaute

Joli le titre chapeau  :;): 

M. X s'est quand même fait grillé a cause de son style d'écriture.  :haha: 




> Sinon, on peut aller dans un cyber cafe...


Oui si tu payes en cash et que tu portes un sombrero.
 ::siffle::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ah je suis sûr que GMB jubilait derrière son ordi a chaque fois qu'il a écrit "lenculeurencule", je vois ça d'ici.
> 
> 
> 
> "mmmh ça va être une bonne news pour cpc ça"


Toi tu me connais bien  ::): 




> Effectivement, déjà, c'est juste pour les IP publiques, ceci dit, c'est bien le cas ici. Par contre, la remarque concernant le proxy, plus haut dans les posts, est très pertinente. D'autre part, techniquement il est également possible de falsifier une IP.
> 
> Et quoi qu'il en soit, même s'il paraît fortement probable que Pierre M. soit le coupable de ces mails, "fortement probable" est insuffisant en droit, si je ne me trompe ? Grand Maître B, qu'en dis-tu ?





> Tiens, pour savoir, c'est (bien ?) payé le travail d'expert pour la cour de justice ?
> 
> Ca vaut peut être le coup de les impressionner


Oui en général c'est bien payé. En fait, ça dépend si tu es souvent nommé ou pas. Et pour ça, faut bien travailler (rendre ses rapports à l'heure, être clair etc....). Mais un expert souvent nommé gagne bien sans vie, sans être milliardaire non plus, mais c'est bien payé.




> Je dis juste qu'il est étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas de compromis. On ne parle toujours qu'exclusivement du droit de la défense.
> 
> Faut-il relâcher 99% des coupables de peur de condamner un innocent?
> Pourquoi une "très forte présomption, car c'est vraiment l'explication la plus probable" ne suffirait-elle pas? 
> (c'est vraiment une question, je ne sais pas si ça n'est pas réellement suffisant pour condamner)


Intéressante ta question. Si tu veux, pose la dans le topic "la justice et le droit". J'aurais des choses à répondre à ce sujet.



Sinon je note qu'il ressort de la plupart des explications techniques que c'est bien ce que je pensais: l'adresse ip est très fragile comme mode de preuve. Après, comme certains l'ont souligné, ne pas oublier qu'il s'agissait d'un faisceau d'indices (façon de s'exprimer, ancien collègue etc....). Mais si ça se trouve, Pierre n'a en réalité jamais envoyé cet email...

----------


## zabuza

> La victime a envoyé un mail anodin à une autre boîte aux lettres électronique, bien officielle celle-ci, de Pierre M. Ce dernier a gentiment répondu quelques banalités.


Pas con et ultra utile ;D
Un moyen comme un autre : accusé reception
Tu met une image.php ( qui affiche un truc useless ) et tu enregistre les ips qui chargent l'image.
Et hop, powned le yahoo user!

----------


## rOut

Sauf quand le webmail dégage les images, comme tout bon client mail qui se respecte  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Manu

> Malheureusement c'est loin d'être vrai : http://www.internetactu.net/2009/09/...s-se-trompent/
> 
> Un bon article pour tout ceux qui pensent que la série "les experts" a un quelconque ancrage dans la réalité.


Hum, je suis désolé de revenir sur quelque chose qui est un peu hors sujet mais tout de même, cet article (celui du lien hein, pas celui de GMB ) m'a filé des boutons.  ::P: 

Le chercheur à l'origine de l'alerte sur la possibilité de falsification de l'ADN a écrit un abstract rudement gonflé. Balancer que se procurer un thermocycleur pour PCR est à la portée de tout le monde c'est pousser le bouchon un peu loin. Sans parler du coût des réactifs. En plus c'est un peu beaucoup pour faire de la pub à son labo... 
Enfin bref, spoofer l'ADN c'est peut-être techniquement possible, mais c'est nettement plus compliqué et coûteux que, comme l'ont très bien fait remarquer d'autres canards, balancer des poils de cul et des mégots du voisin sur la scène de crime.  ::ninja:: 

Ces histoires d'IP me préoccupent nettement plus, surtout avec l'hadopi banane récemment votée. :\

----------


## SAYA

> Ces histoires d'IP me préoccupent nettement plus, surtout avec l'hadopi banane récemment votée.


Mouais surtout quand tu lis  :B): 



> Tu met une image.php ( qui affiche un truc useless ) et tu enregistre les ips qui chargent l'image.
> Et hop, powned le yahoo user!


Tant pis pour toi t'es juste un "_négligent caractérisé_" t'as pas sécurisé ta ligne. 
Prendre ses risques pour DL c'est un choix... piquer l'adresse IP c'est manquer de courage pour les assumer.

----------


## Yank31

> C'est un peu n'importe quoi ce raisonnement en effet.





> La présomption d'innocence en prend pour son grade dans cette affaire.


Attendez moi... j'avais envie de venir aussi mais voyez vous ça va trop vite n'allez pas si vite...

Il vous manque à mon avis une pièce maîtresse pour vous permettre de bien apprécier le raisonnement de la Cour. Monsieur Pierre M., une fois que le rapport (pourtant contestable) a été rendu, n'a plus donné signe de vie. Il ne l'a pas contesté, il n'a pas produit de conclusions, il n'a pas comparu à l'audience, ni n'y a même pas dépêché ni son avocat ni son avoué.

Mettez vous maintenant à la place de la Cour. Vous êtes en présence d'une personne qui subitement, après un rapport accablant (certes contestable) abandonne toute défense. Il ne fait même pas l'effort de venir personnellement s'expliquer à l'audience (ça agace) et n'y est pas représenté. Un tel mutisme, s'il ne constitue pas un aveu judiciaire, n'en révèle pas moins un acquiescement tacite de Pierre M. aux prétentions adverses.

Ce sont à mon avis ce revirement soudain dans la défense et cette attitude d'abandon, couplés aux autres indices que sont les similarités de style et d'IP, qui ont motivé la décision des juges, et non pas la seule démonstration sur l'IP.

Démonstration qui, dans ces circonstances, a pris dans le texte de la décision une importance qu'elle ne mérite pas.

Edit : j'avais point lu tout bien.

Edit 2 : joli le titre  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

> Je trouve que ça soulève une question intéressante.
> On parle toujours du sacro-saint droit de la défense.
> Y-a-t'il une notion en droit du droit de la victime?


Non.

Le droit est TRES clair : le doute profite à l'accusé. Point.

Note qu'une ministre incompétente de la justice a eu un prix busiris pour avoir dit cette connerie alors tu serais presque excusable d'écouter la merde que nous servent les médias à longueur de temps (dans une très grande majorité).

La justice établie d'abord l'infraction, ensuite la culpabilité, ensuite la réparation à la victime et à la société.

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Non.
> 
> Le droit est TRES clair : le doute profite à l'accusé. Point.


L'affaire d'Outreau en est un bel exemple  ::siffle::

----------


## gnak

Le coup de l'IANA qui délivre les @ IP, on sent tout de suite l'expertise technique  ::O:

----------


## Yank31

> Je trouve que ça soulève une question intéressante.
> On parle toujours du sacro-saint droit de la défense.
> Y-a-t'il une notion en droit du droit de la victime?





> Non.
> 
> Le droit est TRES clair : le doute profite à l'accusé. Point.
> 
> Note qu'une ministre incompétente de la justice a eu un prix busiris pour avoir dit cette connerie alors tu serais presque excusable d'écouter la merde que nous servent les médias à longueur de temps (dans une très grande majorité).
> 
> La justice établie d'abord l'infraction, ensuite la culpabilité, ensuite la réparation à la victime et à la société.


En fait le procès pénal est particulier puisqu'il fait intervenir une troisième personne : la société.

S'opposent ainsi le délinquant, la société, et parfois la victime (s'il y en a une et si elle veut participer).

Volet pénal du procès : société contre délinquant (on se prononce comme le dit Neo_13 d'abord sur les éléments constitutifs de l'infraction, la culpabilité, puis la peine). Ce volet ne concerne pas la victime qui n'a en principe pas son mot à dire.

Volet civil du procès : délinquant contre victime, si elle s'est constituée partie civile (on se prononce ici sur les réparations civiles). Dans ce cadre la victime exerce tous ses droits, comme dans un procès civil classique.

Bien que les deux volets soient logiquement séparés, la victime a malgré tout certains droits dans le volet pénal (demander des actes d'instruction, demander des expertises, formuler des remarques). En revanche elle ne peut pas faire appel de la décision sur la culpabilité, ni sur celle de la peine (cf. le scandale médiatico-politique Halimi Fofana), mais uniquement de celle statuant sur la réparation.

La victime a donc bien des droits, mais qui ne sont pas en concurrence avec ceux du délinquant. (en gros insinuer que la victime aurait un droit à voir l'accusé condamner, c'est faire un mélange Outreaucier entre volet pénal et volet civil, ce qui est faux et démagogique, d'où la récompense de notre garde des sceaux de l'époque).

----------


## zabuza

> Sauf quand le webmail dégage les images, comme tout bon client mail qui se respecte


Ouais mais non. Le webmail dégage les images mais tu click sur "autoriser". Facon tu n'as pas le choix, pour trouver l'ip du gars, sans demander à Yahoo.com, tu es obligé d'insérer un système du genre.
Tu peux faire un piège un con plus flagrant, avec un lien sur lequel il faut cliquer, mais là aussi, le lien risque d'être grisé initialement.

----------


## SAYA

@Yank31



> Il vous manque à mon avis une pièce maîtresse pour vous permettre de bien apprécier le raisonnement de la Cour. Monsieur Pierre M., une fois que le rapport (pourtant contestable) a été rendu, n'a plus donné signe de vie. Il ne l'a pas contesté, il n'a pas produit de conclusions, il n'a pas comparu à l'audience, ni n'y a même pas dépêché ni son avocat ni son avoué.
> 
> Mettez vous maintenant à la place de la Cour. Vous êtes en présence d'une personne qui subitement, après un rapport accablant (certes contestable) abandonne toute défense. Il ne fait même pas l'effort de venir personnellement s'expliquer à l'audience (ça agace) et n'y est pas représenté. Un tel mutisme, s'il ne constitue pas un aveu judiciaire, n'en révèle pas moins un acquiescement tacite de Pierre M. aux prétentions adverses.


D'où l'importance de bien choisir son avocat - et de faire confiance à cet "homme de l'art", c'est son rôle d'amener son client à prendre conscience de l'importance de maintenir une défense cohérente. Mais en l'occurrence puisque le ministère d'avoué et la présence d'un avocat sont indispensables devant la Cour, peut-être M. Pierre n'a-t-il pas pu assumer les frais de ce second procès et tous les justiciables n'ont pas forcément recours à l'aide juridictionnelle (que souvent il ignore). Ce peut être aussi là une explication de l'attitude de M. Pierre, chacun n'a pas toujours la ressource d'un autre pour se défendre bec et ongle ? C'est comme un débiteur, qui se met la tête sous le bras plutôt que de discuter avec son créancier (ou s'il est mis en demeure avec l'avocat de ce dernier) il ne fait qu'aggraver son cas plutôt que de trouver une solution à ses problèmes ; si les défendeurs ou autres intimés font preuve de "bonne foi", nul doute que la justice saura lui ouvrir les portes d'une sortie décente à son problème.

----------


## Yank31

> @Yank31
> 
> 
> D'où l'importance de bien choisir son avocat - et de faire confiance à cet "homme de l'art", c'est son rôle d'amener son client à prendre conscience de l'importance de maintenir une défense cohérente. Mais en l'occurrence puisque le ministère d'avoué et la présence d'un avocat sont indispensables devant la Cour, peut-être M. Pierre n'a-t-il pas pu assumer les frais de ce second procès et tous les justiciables n'ont pas forcément recours à l'aide juridictionnelle (que souvent il ignore). Ce peut être aussi là une explication de l'attitude de M. Pierre, chacun n'a pas toujours la ressource d'un autre pour se défendre bec et ongle ? C'est comme un débiteur, qui se met la tête sous le bras plutôt que de discuter avec son créancier (ou s'il est mis en demeure avec l'avocat de ce dernier) il ne fait qu'aggraver son cas plutôt que de trouver une solution à ses problèmes ; si les défendeurs ou autres intimés font preuve de "bonne foi", nul doute que la justice saura lui ouvrir les portes d'une sortie décente à son problème.


Oui c'est une vision très intéressante que tu amènes là et je dois dire que je suis surpris par tes connaissances des mécanismes de représentation devant la Cour !!

Il est précisé dans la décision que Monsieur Pierre M. avait tout de même comparu une première fois devant la Cour (sûrement pour l'audience de mise en état), ce qui laisse supposer qu'il avait donc bien constitué avoué.

S'il n'avait pas d'AJ, il est en effet possible que celui-ci ait subitement manqué de fonds pour régler les honoraires d'avoués et d'avocats, qui ont alors refusé de mener à bien leur mandat (pas classe, mais ça se fait parfois).

Si tel était le cas et qu'en plus il était vraiment victime d'un complot mais n'a pas pu le faire valoir, alors c'est effectivement dégueulasse...

Mais là on tombe un peu dans des considérations sociales (qui restent pourtant le quotidien du droit) mais qui sont hors-sujet vis-à-vis des histoires d'IP et tout le barda.

PS :

Tiens je rajoute ceci parce que je me suis approximativement exprimé : en général, dans les échanges entre parties (conclusions d'avocat), qui ne dit mot consent. Si tu ne contestes pas explicitement chaque point (les points importants bien sur), l'adversaire fera remarquer que tu ne contestes pas ce qu'il dit, et donc que tu acquiesces. C'est à mon avis, dans l'esprit, ce qui s'est passé pour Monsieur M.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Attendez moi... j'avais envie de venir aussi mais voyez vous ça va trop vite n'allez pas si vite...
> 
> Il vous manque à mon avis une pièce maîtresse pour vous permettre de bien apprécier le raisonnement de la Cour. Monsieur Pierre M., une fois que le rapport (pourtant contestable) a été rendu, n'a plus donné signe de vie. Il ne l'a pas contesté, il n'a pas produit de conclusions, il n'a pas comparu à l'audience, ni n'y a même pas dépêché ni son avocat ni son avoué.
> 
> Mettez vous maintenant à la place de la Cour. Vous êtes en présence d'une personne qui subitement, après un rapport accablant (certes contestable) abandonne toute défense. Il ne fait même pas l'effort de venir personnellement s'expliquer à l'audience (ça agace) et n'y est pas représenté. Un tel mutisme, s'il ne constitue pas un aveu judiciaire, n'en révèle pas moins un acquiescement tacite de Pierre M. aux prétentions adverses.
> 
> Ce sont à mon avis ce revirement soudain dans la défense et cette attitude d'abandon, couplés aux autres indices que sont les similarités de style et d'IP, qui ont motivé la décision des juges, et non pas la seule démonstration sur l'IP.
> 
> Démonstration qui, dans ces circonstances, a pris dans le texte de la décision une importance qu'elle ne mérite pas.
> ...


Je suis à la fois d'accord et pas d'accord. Tu as tout à fait raison quand tu soulignes que le comportement procédural de Pierre a pu jouer contre lui. En revanche, la décision de la Cour, telle qu'elle est rédigée et que j'ai retranscrite dans la news, ne dit pas explicitement que Pierre est condamné à cause de cela. Tout au contraire, elle reprend le travail de l'expert et le condamne sur l'histoire de l'adresse ip. 

Moralité: que le comportement de Pierre ait pu jouer, c'est un fait et je te remercie de l'avoir précisé. Mais le raisonnement juridique de la Cour, qui aujourd'hui peut se répandre comme une tâche d'huile, c'est pas lié au comportement de Pierre mais à l'idée que l'adresse ip est bien la preuve de l'identité d'un internaute.

----------


## Neo_13

> L'affaire d'Outreau en est un bel exemple


Et à part quelques débiles genre "pas de fumée sans feu" (montrant qu'ils ne sont jamais aller en boite de nuit), personne ne nie une seule seconde que cette affaire est l'exemple le pire de justice depuis nuremberg. voir plus.

----------


## Yank31

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi GMB, pour moi la décision ne dit pas "l'IP est la preuve de l'identité d'un internaute". Puisque cela implique que cette preuve serait suffisante. Or dans la décision il existe d'autres indices, la preuve par l'IP si elle le plus largement développée n'en est pas pour autant la seule.

Je serai d'accord pour dire que l'IP est _une_ preuve de l'identité d'un internaute (mais après tout quoi de plus normal? la preuve est libre, tout du moins en droit pénal). 

Edit : Pour faire plus simple : une preuve imparfaite.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Mmm....Tu as raison. C'est un faisceau d'indices et pas seulement que l'adresse ip qui permet de retenir la culpabilité de Pierre. Je voulais dire que juridiquement, l'apport de cet arrêt est de dire que l'adresse ip, même si elle est falsifiable, a valeur de preuve, même imparfaite, alors que, à en croire en tous les cas les ingénieurs/informaticiens/techniciens qui s'y connaissent, c'est trop fragile pour valoir même preuve imparfaite. 

Pour reprendre les analogies de nos chez politiciens, utiliser l'adn d'un autre ou la plaque d'immatriculation d'un autre ou ses papiers d'identité, c'est quand même nettement plus compliqué qu'utiliser l'adresse ip d'un autre. Et surtout, c'est nettement plus répandue comme pratique. Aller sur l'ordinateur de mon voisin (par piratage de wifi) ou de mon collègue de bureau (en simplement me déplaçant dans son bureau), me permet d'envoyer des messages tranquillou sous leur identité, pas la mienne. 

Sans compter que les VPN, les torpack et autres proxys universitaires n'ont pas d'équivalents dans le monde de l'adn ou de l'immatriculation.

----------


## AlaRach

ok pour toute vos remarques, questions et observations mais personne ne semble avoir penser à verifier un petit détail qui pourtant saute aux yeux et qui apporte cette fois une preuve indiscutable de la culpabilité de Monsieur M... [suspens]

En effet puisque le gamertag de monsieur M sur le xbox live est [suspens]



Spoiler Alert! 


"lenculeurencule"



voilà, affaire classée.

et j'ai encore gagné !

----------


## SAYA

> et j'ai encore gagné !


Pas sûr
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...tag-sur-ma-360 parce que si on s'inspire de ce procédé mais je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris et pardon à tous les pros si je me plante*... mais si tu peux piquer l'IP de quelqu'un et si tu peux aussi changer de nom (gamertag) si Monsieur Pierre est victime d'un complot : ben il l'a dans le dos!

et G_M_B me semble bien avoir raison quand il attire notre attention sur le fait que cet arrêt pourrait bien servir de base (sans pour autant faire jurisprudence, puisque chaque Tribunal, comme il nous l'a dit est libre de sa décision) à de prochains jugements et arrêts.

* J'accepte toutes les précisions et même les moqueries quant à mon ignorance en matière informatique (Néo 13 continue toujours à me parler chinois les trois quarts du temps)

----------


## Neo_13

> il l'a dans le dos!


Voilà.

----------


## Yank31

> cet arrêt pourrait bien servir de base (sans pour autant faire jurisprudence, puisque chaque Tribunal, comme il nous l'a dit est libre de sa décision) à de prochains jugements et arrêts.


servir de base = faire jurisprudence.




> Je voulais dire que juridiquement, l'apport de cet arrêt est de dire que l'adresse ip, même si elle est falsifiable, a valeur de preuve, même imparfaite, alors que, à en croire en tous les cas les ingénieurs/informaticiens/techniciens qui s'y connaissent, c'est trop fragile pour valoir même preuve imparfaite.


Je ne veux absolument pas te manquer de respect mais voudrais faire avancer la discussion (c'est à mon avis le réel intérêt de cet arrêt  ::): ).

Je ne suis toujours pas d'accord ! Les hommes de l'art ne sont pas compétents pour qualifier une preuve de parfaite ou non, c'est le boulot du juriste. Là, en l'espèce, l'homme de l'art a indiqué que oui l'IP indiquait drôlement que c'était Monsieur Pierre qui était aux commandes. Les juges ont suivi le technicien, et ont utilisé cet élément de fait comme preuve imparfaite.

Maintenant si demain, un autre expert un peu plus consciencieux ou anti-hadopiste dans l'âme expose que, techniquement, l'IP est trop facilement usurpable, la marge d'erreur est trop importante, je suis persuadé que les juges suivront aussi et décideront qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une preuve du tout.

C'est en ça que je veux dire qu'à mon avis cette décision est une décision d'espèce dont il n'y a, par définition, pas grand chose à tirer (hormis l'opportunité d'en discuter ici bien sûr)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> servir de base = faire jurisprudence.
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne veux absolument pas te manquer de respect mais voudrais faire avancer la discussion (c'est à mon avis le réel intérêt de cet arrêt ).
> 
> Je ne suis toujours pas d'accord ! Les hommes de l'art ne sont pas compétents pour qualifier une preuve de parfaite ou non, c'est le boulot du juriste. Là, en l'espèce, l'homme de l'art a indiqué que oui l'IP indiquait drôlement que c'était Monsieur Pierre qui était aux commandes. Les juges ont suivi le technicien, et ont utilisé cet élément de fait comme preuve imparfaite.
> 
> Maintenant si demain, un autre expert un peu plus consciencieux ou anti-hadopiste dans l'âme expose que, techniquement, l'IP est trop facilement usurpable, la marge d'erreur est trop importante, je suis persuadé que les juges suivront aussi et décideront qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une preuve du tout.
> ...


Tinquiète, toi tu sais t'exprimer avec suffisamment d'égard pour que je n'ai pas le sentiment que tu dénigres mon savoir ou que tu méprises le temps que je passe parmi vous.

Maintenant en réponse à ton objection: d'accord avec toi sur le juge et ses besoins de recourir à un expert. MAIS:

- D'abord, la distinction juge/expert n'a pas vraiment de sens. Quand un juge reprend l'avis d'un expert et le fait sien, cet avis devient celui du juge. Cet avis fait jurisprudence. 

- D'expérience, je peux te dire que, lorsqu'un expert s'est déjà prononcé sur un principe relativement nouveau, le Tribunal aura tendance à considérer qu'il  connaît donc, à compter de cette expertise, la réponse à la question. Ex : Le Tribunal interroge une première fois l'expert sur la question de l'adresse ip. Ce dernier dit: adresse ip falsifiable mais quand même, c'est très difficile patati, patata. 

La prochaine affaire qui mettra en cause une adresse ip, le juge va peut être ressaisir un expert, mais juste pour savoir si telle adresse ip est liée à telle activité délictuelle, pas pour savoir si l'adresse ip est valable ou pas en tant que moyen de preuve. Et le nouvel expert ne pouvant se prononcer que sur sa mission, il ne fera que ça. 

En outre, ces décisions de justice pro adresse ip pour parler simplement, si elles se généralisent, vont permettre à l'idée que l'adresse ip est une preuve, certes imparfaite, mais une preuve quand même, de se répandre. Cela va devenir une évidence chez les juges, tout comme il est évident qu'une plaque d'immatriculation est reliée à un propriétaire de véhicule. 

Moralité: certes, c'est une décision qui ne concerne que Pierre, mais c'est une décision qui enterrine l'idée que l'adresse ip est très difficilement falsifiable et que donc c'est une preuve, imparfaite, mais preuve quand même. En tant que telle, cette décision fait jurisprudence comme on dit. 

C'était la même chose à l'époque du mail: la Justice s'est demandée à la fin des années 90 si c'était un mode de preuve, au même titre qu'un fax par exemple. Les juges ne savaient pas ce qu'était un mail, comment ça fonctionnait etc... Quelques expertises au tout début des ces questions ont été demandées par la justice, qui ont considéré que oui oui, on peut considérer qu'un mail envoyé à toto@yahoo.fr est l'équivalent d'un fax envoyé à toto. Très vite les juridictions ne se sont plus posées la question et aujourd'hui, il est évident pour toute la justice française qu'un mail a la même valeur probante qu'un fax. (et puis une loi de 2004 est venue confirmée d'ailleurs ce point mais c'est une autre histoire).

Mais quand je dis les mails, il y a eu encore plus ancien ! Les photocopies ! La question de la valeur d'une photocopie en tant que preuve s'est posée avec bcp de violence à l'époque ! La Cour de cassation elle-même, en 1992 refusait toujours toute portée juridique à une photocopie. Ce n'est qu'en 1995 qu'elle a admis les photocopies comme commencement de preuve par écrit. 

Bref: toute nouvelle technologie emporte son lot d'inquiétude et passé les premières expertises, tout le monde judiciaire s'aligne.

----------


## Yank31

Wow... merci beaucoup...

J'avais pas réalisé qu'il s'agissait d'une expertise demandée par la Cour elle même, ça change quand même pas mal la donne effectivement !

Tant que j'y suis à mieux comprendre et à relire, je voudrais souligner les termes de la mission confiée à l'expert, qui était je trouve bien formulée : "_éclairer la cour sur l’identification, au moyen de l’adresse IP, de la machine à partir de laquelle a été adressé le courriel litigieux ;_". (j'en profite pour te contredire encore t'as vu  ::): )

A partir de là, et avec les indices que nous savons, les juges ont pu décider que Pierre M. apparaissait comme étant l'auteur des messages.

Mais je trouve que la formulation de cette mission laisse quand même un peu d'espoir : ils n'ont pas demandé à l'expert de se prononcer sur un lien IP-personne, mais sur un lien IP-machine. Techniquement, c'est peut être aussi con, mais juridiquement, ça laisse quand même une marge de manœuvre supplémentaire pour pouvoir démontrer qu'à supposer que ce soit vraisemblablement sa machine qui est impliquée, il n'est pas encore démontré que ce soit bien telle personne qui en a fait l'usage (d'où l'intérêt des fameux indices supplémentaires dans cette décision).

Décidément, c'est tout bénéf de te contredire ! Et je comprends beaucoup mieux que dans de telles conditions, les juges s'approprient cette expertise et qu'elle revête effectivement une portée (contrairement à ce que j'ai pu dire).

Donc, merci encore GMB pour cet éclairage,

Quant aux deux zouaves là, David Zenaty et Pierre M., je suis d'avis qu'un bon vieux spoofing d'IP les remercieraient opportunément de nous avoir lancer l'affaire sur de telles bases.

----------


## AshKaRaa

Conclusion : Aller au Cyber du coin ...  :B):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Wow... merci beaucoup...
> 
> J'avais pas réalisé qu'il s'agissait d'une expertise demandée par la Cour elle même, ça change quand même pas mal la donne effectivement !
> 
> Tant que j'y suis à mieux comprendre et à relire, je voudrais souligner les termes de la mission confiée à l'expert, qui était je trouve bien formulée : "_éclairer la cour sur l’identification, au moyen de l’adresse IP, de la machine à partir de laquelle a été adressé le courriel litigieux ;_". (j'en profite pour te contredire encore t'as vu )
> 
> A partir de là, et avec les indices que nous savons, les juges ont pu décider que Pierre M. apparaissait comme étant l'auteur des messages.
> 
> Mais je trouve que la formulation de cette mission laisse quand même un peu d'espoir : ils n'ont pas demandé à l'expert de se prononcer sur un lien IP-personne, mais sur un lien IP-machine. Techniquement, c'est peut être aussi con, mais juridiquement, ça laisse quand même une marge de manœuvre supplémentaire pour pouvoir démontrer qu'à supposer que ce soit vraisemblablement sa machine qui est impliquée, il n'est pas encore démontré que ce soit bien telle personne qui en a fait l'usage (d'où l'intérêt des fameux indices supplémentaires dans cette décision).
> ...


Avec plaisir. Et j'approuve ton appréciation ip/machine et pas ip/homme. C'est subtil, tellement que je ne suis pas certain que les juges l'aient vu, (notamment, je pense que pour un juge, machine = son propriétaire, comme véhicule = son propriétaire) mais restons optimistes. On verra bien ce que l'avenir nous réserve.

----------


## SAYA

@ Yank 31



> J'avais pas réalisé qu'il s'agissait d'une expertise demandée par la Cour elle même, ça change quand même pas mal la donne effectivement !


D'où l'importance du rapport de l'expert car c'est extrêmement rare qu'une juridiction ne suive pas les conclusions de l'homme de l'Art qu'elle a désigné, sauf à ce que soit demandé une seconde expertise, qui démonterait la première mais là c'est pas gagné !




> servir de base = faire jurisprudence.


 Peut être sauf si la Cour de cassation la contournait ; ne serait-ce pas alors le fameux revirement ?


Ces échanges sont passionnants et donne toute la mesure de la complexité d'une bonne administration de la Justice. Un vrai régal merci !
@G_M_B



> j'approuve ton appréciation ip/machine et pas ip/homme. C'est subtil,


Oui,  mais alors, c'est comme le problème de la voiture volée : c'est bien le conducteur qui se prend l'amende et ,là, ce sera le propriétaire de la machine (négligence caractérisée), sauf à ce qu'il arrive à démontrer qu'on a (par exemple dans le cas d'un bureau) utilisé SA machine : je me trompe ?

----------


## Yank31

> D'où l'importance du rapport de l'expert car c'est extrêmement rare qu'une juridiction ne suive pas les conclusions de l'homme de l'Art...


... tout court, et tu as bien raison, de mon expérience les juges font entière confiance aux solutions techniques de l'expert et c'est très dur de s'en dépatouiller quand c'est défavorable (d'où l'intérêt de bien accompagner les mesures d'expertises).

Alors en plus quand c'est la Cour qui l'a demandée, la solution de l'expert est d'autant plus importante que, comme dit GMB, c'est en quelque sorte "une fois pour toute".




> Peut être sauf si la Cour de cassation la contournait ; ne serait-ce pas alors le fameux revirement ?


Peut-être... la notion de Jurisprudence est synonyme de tendances des tribunaux : face à un cas X, alors que la loi ne dit rien, il est d'habitude jurisprudentielle de considérer que Z. La Jurisprudence est une notion délicate, certains considèrent qu'elle n'a pas de réelle valeur créatrice de droit (puisque les Tribunaux ne sont pas liés par les précédentes décisions), et d'autres que dans la pratique, elle en a (puisque les juges ont "tendance" à se ranger à une solution acquise).

La Jurisprudence a plusieurs niveaux : local (c'est la Jurisprudence de la Cour d'appel de Toulouse, sa propre politique), nationale (la Cour de cass), et par branche (Prud'hommes, etc).

Si le Vrai, Grand revirement, c'est celui de la Cour de cassation réunie en assemblée plénière, il reste qu'un revirement peut intervenir à chacun de ces niveaux. (GMB a expliqué tout ça dans un post récent, je ne sais plus où)




> Oui mais alors c'est comme le problème de la voiture volée c'est bien le conducteur qui se prend l'amende et là ce sera le propriétaire de la machine (négligence caractérisée) sauf à ce qu'il arrive à démontrer qu'on a (par exemple dans le cas d'un bureau) utilisé SA machine : je me trompe ?


Pour faire un lien avec HADOPI, la décision de l'espèce s'assimile plutôt à un délit de contrefaçon. L'auteur est incertain, et il faut en rechercher l'identité. Et c'est pour ça que la preuve par IP (qui ne renvoie qu'à une machine) n'est pas suffisante dans les deux cas, il faut des indices supplémentaires pour identifier l'auteur (tout du moins c'est ce qui me semble logique, veux croire, et tire également de cet arrêt).

Pour la contravention de non sécurisation de son accès, l'auteur est certain : c'est le titulaire de l'accès. Il suffit donc de relever l'IP de la machine (PC ou routeur), qui nous donne l'identité du titulaire de l'accès.

Mais pour lâcher un peu cet arrêt, ta question ne devrait même pas se poser puisque les fameux moyens de sécurisation sont exonératoires de responsabilité, sauf cas de négligence caractérisée (qui reste à définir).

----------


## True Duke U

Pour le coup, si Pierre M avait été un peu moins couillon, il l'aurait créée sur un autre poste, son compte ... comme il semble l'avoir fait lors de l'envoi de son message outrageusement outrageant.

Ceci étant, si on fait le parallèle avec HADOPI, uje véritable sécurisation de son réseau WiFi reste tout de même chose peu aisée pour des connaisseurs, alors pour nous tous, simples citoyens lambda baignant dans notre ignorance (quoi "parle pour toi !" ?!?).

M'enfin pour le coup, si vous vous entendez mal avec votre voisin qui fout la Macarena à fond toutes les nuits vers 1h du mat' et s'il possède une box, c'est le moment.

----------


## Yank31

> Oui, mais alors, c'est comme le problème de la voiture volée : c'est bien le conducteur qui se prend l'amende et ,là, ce sera le propriétaire de la machine (négligence caractérisée), sauf à ce qu'il arrive à démontrer qu'on a (par exemple dans le cas d'un bureau) utilisé SA machine à son insu : je me trompe ?


Je la refais l'esprit réveillé :

Classiquement, pour pouvoir condamner pénalement quelqu'un, il faut démontrer qu'il est auteur des faits. MAIS, pour le titulaire de la carte grise, la loi prévoit une dérogation à ce principe. Le titulaire de la carte grise est présumé redevable du volet pécuniaire de l'amende pénale en cas d'infraction impliquant son véhicule. 
Pour échapper à cette amende, le titulaire de la carte grise doit renverser cette présomption simple, c'est à dire soit nommer le conducteur, soit établir que son véhicule avait était volé au moment des faits.

Pour le titulaire de l'accès à Internet, il n'y a pas de présomption, c'est plus direct. La loi (Art. L336-3  du code de la propriété intellectuelle) lui impose directement une obligation de veiller à la sécurité de son accès, et sanctionne (Art. L335-7-1 du cpi) sa négligence caractérisée dans cette obligation.
Pour échapper à cette amende, le titulaire de l'accès à Internet doit démontrer qu'il n'a pas commis la négligence caractérisée (l'avenir nous en précisera les contours) qui lui sera reprochée, j'imagine notamment en indiquant avoir adopté les mesures de sécurisation préconisées par l'HADOPI.

Peu importe la personne à l'origine de l'infraction ici, si c'était un collègue, un inconnu qui pirate ton accès à distance (wi-fi), ou qui te spoof ton IP (ce qui donne l'illusion que ton accès est utilisé), la solution sera la même : tu avais l'obligation de sécuriser ton accès et c'est à toi qu'on le reprochera.

Maintenant, je suppose quand même que les causes exonératoires classiques seraient aussi recevables : force majeure, faute d'un tiers.

(Reste encore la possibilité de démontrer que tu n'avais plus la garde de ton accès : que tu avais prêté ton appartement pour une longue durée, ou par exemple des parents qui souscrivent et paient l'abonnement Internet de leurs enfants... je pense que c'est une cause d'irresponsabilité également)

Mais c'est du HS Hadopi aussi tout ça  ::): 




> c'est bien la démonstration que l'HADOPI va nous "imposer" la sécurisation


Ah mais c'est déjà le cas ! (Art. L336-3  du cpi)_
La personne titulaire de l'accès à des services de communication au public en ligne a l'obligation de veiller à ce que cet accès ne fasse pas l'objet d'une utilisation à des fins de reproduction, de représentation, de mise à disposition ou de communication au public d'œuvres ou d'objets protégés par un droit d'auteur ou par un droit voisin sans l'autorisation des titulaires des droits prévus aux livres Ier et II lorsqu'elle est requise.

Le manquement de la personne titulaire de l'accès à l'obligation définie au premier alinéa n'a pas pour effet d'engager la responsabilité pénale de l'intéressé, sous réserve des articles L. 335-7 et L. 335-7-1._

----------


## SAYA

I




> Peu importe qui est à l'origine de l'infraction ici, si c'était un collègue, un inconnu qui pirate ton accès à distance (wi-fi), ou qui te spoof ton IP (ce qui donne l'illusion que ton accès est utilisé), à mon avis la solution sera la même :si tu avais sécurisé ton accès selon les moyens prévus et que tu n'as pas commis de _négligence caractérisée_, tu es exonéré, sinon, ben non


.






> Mais c'est du HS Hadopi aussi tout ça


Tu vas dire que je suis têtue (et là ce serait un euphémisme : non en fait pas têtue, je me tiens à mon impression, jusqu'à ce qu'il soit démontré que je me trompe) mais non  je ne crois pas que ce soit HS et c'est bien la démonstration que l'HADOPI va nous "imposer" la sécurisation : et je m'insurge qu'on nous force ainsi la main et qu'on nous oblige à ... en fait accepter leur mouchard.

----------


## Yank31

Par HS je voulais simplement dire qu'on sort du domaine de la preuve par l'IP (cet article) pour aller vers celui de l'éxonération de responsabilité en matière d'HADOPI (ta question).


Mais on peut tout de même faire le lien.

A mon avis l'apport de cet arrêt est de dire que les juges considèrent la preuve par IP comme une preuve imparfaite de l'identité de l'internaute (c'est à dire un simple indice de son identité).

D'une autre façon, je pense que cette décision permet de dire que les juges considèrent la preuve par IP comme une preuve parfaite de l'identité de la machine (ils relèvent qu'une manipulation est possible mais "suppose une forte complicité technique de salariés des sociétés chargées de la gestion des serveurs"). Une preuve parfaite signifie suffisante à établir un fait (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'elle soit incontestable pour autant, on peut toujours rapporter la preuve contraire).

Bref, pour tenter de rapporter ces modes de preuve aux infractions DADVSI / HADOPI :

La contrefaçon suppose un auteur, qui ne pourrait pas être identifié sur la seule base d'une preuve par IP puisque cette preuve est imparfaite, insuffisante à établir l'identité d'une personne, il en faudra d'autres (cf. la décision de cet article, imo).

La non sécurisation suppose que l'accès ait permis un téléchargement illégal, la question de l'identification du titulaire de l'accès ne se pose pas, mais celle de l'identification de l'accès. C'est donc une machine que l'on recherche ici, et la preuve IP-machine, parfaite, devrait être suffisante à identifier cette machine (c'est en tout cas ce que semble nous dire cette décision, sous réserve que le caractère "parfait" de cette preuve soit dans le futur techniquement mis à mal et donc juridiquement déclassé en preuve imparfaite).

D'où, pour le faire le lien global, en l'état actuel :

Pour les contrefaçons, la collecte des IP ne servirait que d'indices. Un éventuel procès de ce chef supposerait donc de réunir plus de preuves, d'entendre le suspect... et à mon avis le système des ordonnances pénales n'est pas ici adapté.

Pour la non sécurisation, la collecte des IP pourrait bien faire office de preuve suffisante, et donc permettre l'effet mitraillette des ordonnances pénales, sous réserve que soit démontrée la négligence caractérisée du titulaire à qui l'on a déjà recommandé de mettre en place de mesures de sécurisation de son accès.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Pour la non sécurisation, la collecte des IP pourrait bien faire office de preuve suffisante, et donc permettre l'effet mitraillette des ordonnances pénales, sous réserve que soit démontrée la négligence caractérisée du titulaire à qui l'on a déjà recommandé de mettre en place de mesures de sécurisation de son accès.


WIFI présumé coupable un bouquin en creative common.  :tired: 
Autant dire que ce sera quasi-systématique.

----------


## Neo_13

Je suis CHOQUE par les merdes en commentaires. Entre ceux qui imaginent que cacher le SSID et ceux qui croient que rentrer les adresses MAC dans la borne les protègent... Le réveil va être douloureux.

L'adresse MAC n'est pas plus unique que l'adresse IP. Chez mes parents, le routeur a la même adresse mac que le portable de ma mère, parce que NC faisait de la chie avec ça à un moment donné.

----------


## Lapinaute

Ca ne me choque pas tant que ca, pour être en contact avec l'utilisateur lambda la plupart du temps ceux ci ont peur de leurs prises électriques ou de leurs télécommandes.  ::|:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Un boitier "clé en main" pour pirater le wi-fi des voisins : http://www.numerama.com/magazine/148...re-voisin.html

Zlol  ::lol::

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca me rappelle ce magnifique objet, doté d'un nom tout aussi magnifique : le Slurpr  :Bave: 

Tiens d'ailleurs avec un système de ce genre qui "agrège" plusieurs réseaux WiFi, ça se passe comment techniquement au niveau de l'attribution d'ip ?

----------


## Neo_13

Ben t'as 8 IP pour 8 accès.

Et ça sort par l'une ou l'autre selon la gestion du réseau : c'est du routage...

----------


## Yank31

L’adresse IP matérialise l’infraction mais n’identifie pas son auteur.

CA Paris 1er février 2010.

----------


## olih

> L’adresse IP matérialise l’infraction mais n’identifie pas son auteur.
> 
> CA Paris 1er février 2010.


Remarque, avec hadopi, le titulaire de la ligne s'en prends maintenant plein la g***le même s'il n'a rien fait comme ça à l'air d'être le cas ici  ::|:  .

----------


## Yank31

C'est normal, c'est un peu comme pour les enfants. Les parents sont responsables, même s'ils n'ont rien fait.

Ce serait trop facile sinon : je vais chez mon voisin et lui vient chez moi, hop, tous les deux Immune to Propriété intellectuelle. Hacker !


Le truc c'est que si les tribunaux suivent cette jurisprudence, "Hadopi" devra systématiquement entendre l'internaute suspecté. La seule IP ne suffit pas à identifier l'internaute. Et ça c'est pas mal déjà, niveau protection contre l'usurpation d'IP et consorts.

----------

